# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ndiqen etapat e ndryshme nga shtatzania deri në lindje nga meshkujt shqiptarë?

## Blue_sky

Ne boten perendimore kam vene re qe partneret jane me afer partnereve qe jane ne pritje te nje femije,luajne nje rol me aktiv gjate procesit te shtatzanise:nuk mjaftohen te shoqerojne femren e tyre deri tek mjeku per kontrolle por hyne brenda qe te shohin imazhet e para te qenies qe do linde...etj.
Dhe,kur vjen momenti per te ardhur ne bote femija,jane ne sallen e lindjes duke i dhene kurajo gruas,pra shihet si dicka normale.(kjo ka cuar dhe ne situata hilarike tek shqiptaret qe banonin jashte duke pare qe mjeku gjinekolog kerkonte pranine e burrit ne sallen e lindjes dhe ai refuzonte kategorikisht)
Kane arritur meshkujt shqiptar ne nje pike te tille?Nese jo,cfare i pengon?Imazhi i machos apo ka dhe arsye te tjera?Nese po,mund te jepni shembuj konkrete?

Mendoni qe nje sjellje i perket brezit te vjeter apo ju,si gjenerata e ardheshme, keni vizione te njejta?

----------


## terranovesca

kam pershtypjen se eshte thjesht frika, ankthi per tu perballur me nje emocion dhe eksperience aq te madhe..per kete arsye thueht se femrat jane me trime(dakord.. jam feministee pranoj..hehehhe)

----------


## gurl

Kam degjuar dhe une per meshkuj te tille dhe nuk e kuptoj dot pse, mbase eshte frika, por ama a ka me te frikesuar se nena kur do lindi? Njeriu qe ajo do deshte me afer eshte pikerisht babai i femijes me te cilin ajo te ndaje dhimbjen e lindjes dhe gjithashtu dhe gezimin e femijes te sapolindur. 

Vete procesi i lindjes besoj se e afron ciftin akoma dhe me shume, sepse te dy jane aty per te mbajtur njeri-tjetrin.

Meshkujt tradicional mund te fshihen pas 'zakonit' qe mashkulli nuk futet ne dhomen e lindjes por per mua kjo nxjerr dhe nje here ne pah natyren 'frikacake' te mashkullit.

----------


## R2T

Puna e mashkullit mbaron, me derdhjen e spermes....pjesa tjeter eshte pune e femres.

----------


## gurl

> Puna e mashkullit mbaron, me derdhjen e spermes....pjesa tjeter eshte pune e femres.


Ja ku eshte dhe stereotipi i mirefillte i mashkullit Shqipetar.   :i qetë:

----------


## R2T

> Kam degjuar dhe une per meshkuj te tille dhe nuk e kuptoj dot pse, mbase eshte frika, por ama a ka me te frikesuar se nena kur do lindi? Njeriu qe ajo do deshte me afer eshte pikerisht babai i femijes me te cilin ajo te ndaje dhimbjen e lindjes dhe gjithashtu dhe gezimin e femijes te sapolindur. 
> 
> Vete procesi i lindjes besoj se e afron ciftin akoma dhe me shume, sepse te dy jane aty per te mbajtur njeri-tjetrin.
> 
> Meshkujt tradicional mund te fshihen pas 'zakonit' qe mashkulli nuk futet ne dhomen e lindjes por per mua kjo nxjerr dhe nje here ne pah natyren 'frikacake' te mashkullit.



Ja ku eshte steriotipi i mirfillte i femistes te terbuar.

----------


## gurl

> Ja ku eshte steriotipi i mirfillte i femistes te terbuar.


Ketu nuk eshte pune feminizmi, thjesht qe nje partner te qendroj afer tjetrit kur kane nevoje. Ku qendron feminizmi ketu?

----------


## PINK

puna e mashkullit mbaron me derdhjen e spermes ????

lum si gruaja qe te ka ;P .. she 's lucky

----------


## D&G Feminine

> puna e mashkullit mbaron me derdhjen e spermes ????
> 
> lum si gruaja qe te ka ;P .. she 's lucky


Sapo do e thoja...

Hajt se keto llafe i kane ketu ne forum, ne real life behen 500 copash....Une e ve me bast qe R2T ka per ta shoqeruar gruan e vet ne sallen e lindjes.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gurl

Nejse R2T ka qejf te nxjerri ne pah imazhin a "machos Shqipetar"

Dmth per R2T martesa eshte vetem 1 min pune. loooool

----------


## D&G Feminine

You know the men, i mbushin mendjen njeri-tjetrit qe ja bejne gruas 8 me 2 dhe kujtojne se ia mbushin mendjen dhe femrave. Mos te bien nje cike brenda se e dine vete si behen...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

DG Feminini lol .. keto lloj meshkujsh qe thua ti .. jo vetem i cojne deri ne sallen e lindjes ..po dhe u bie te fiket aty lol .. ;P

----------


## R2T

Rrofshi per analizen e thelle  :buzeqeshje:  . Ti Pink dhe D&G me njihni me mire se sa ti merni seriozisht fjalet e mesiperme. I nisa per keto pilivesat e njoma, qe po flasin me kaq siguri se si do sillet mashkulli Shqiptar. Teksa na mbajne per te prapambetur, pse ti zhgenjejme. Nga eksperienca e tyre e thelle neper sallat e shumta te lindjes kane konkluduar se meshkujt Shqiptare "hedhin faren dhe fshehin pallen". Pse te dal une kunder eksperiences se tyre? Le te vine verdalle akoma ne erresiren ku jane. 

Analiza e tyre filozofiko-psikologjike e mashkullit, ju nxorri ne "pah natyren 'frikacake' te mashkullit". Sa qesharake, bisede me kompetence e 12 vjecareve se si vepron mashkulli ne sallen e lindjes..........eh bela qe na zuri.

----------


## Blue_sky

Prania ne momentin e lindjes eshte bere per shume baba ne boten perendimore evidente,nje konsekuence logjike per te theksuar me teper te qenurin aktiv gjate shtatzanise,dhe eshte shume  e kuptueshme qe sduan te humbasin nje moment te rendesishem ne jete.
Por ka dhe meshkuj te tjere qe e shohin pjesemarrjen e tyre sikur te asistonin ne film horror.Te detyrosh nje baba qe te jete prezent gjate lindjes shpesh nuk eshte ide e mire,sepse jo te gjithe arrijne te perpunojne emocione ne te njejten menyre.

Atehere R2T,te bisedosh per fenemone te caktuara ne nje shoqeri nuk do thote aspak qe je duke ulur seksin e kundert,perkundrazi,je duke kerkuar nje vizion me te qarte.Dhe kjo,kryesisht me ndihmen e atyre qe perjetojne/do perjetojne ose e mendojne pikerisht ne kete forme,ne kete menyre arrihet ne nje spjegim me te qarte.Te kesh frika eshte humane,te shohesh dike qe dashuron duke vajtur eshte mese normale por duke folur per keto frika mund te arrihet dhe ne kanalizimin e tyre.
Dhe si perfundim:nje fjalor i ashper nuk shpie asgjekundi pervec se ule vlerat e postimit  :buzeqeshje:  Mua s'me ben pershtypje nese perdor mbiemerime si "pilivesa"...prandaj nese te jep qofte dhe nje kenaqesi minimale,VAZHDO!

Qofsh mire

----------


## KaLTerSi

Te degjosh ulerimat, te qarat e lutjet e gruas ne ato momente kritike te lindjes jo vetem qe e kapen frika burrin por lumadhi ndihet dhe i pavlere se nuk eshte ne gjendje ta qetesoje apo ta lehtesoje sado pak dhimbjen e gruas se tij. Tani, a nuk eshte e justifikueshme frika tyre? Hm, edhe eshte.
Persa u perket situatave histerike per te mos qene prezent ne salle, keto rralle here ndodhin dhe ndodhin si tek "Perendimoret" ashtu dhe tek "Jo-Perendimoret" pasi dhe burri vete(pa dallim gjeografik, duhet ta theksoj) jam e bindur qe do te donte te ishte pjesetar i mrekullise se lindjes se foshnjes' vet. 
Por megjithate me shume se shpesh burri i rri gruas tek koka, ja mban doren, ja fshin djersen, i flet, i buzeqesh, qan me te, i jep kurajo dhe kjo vlen dhe per Shqiptaret si ato jashte e si ato brenda shtetit. 
Gjeneratat e reja sjellin me vete vizione te reja Blue, dhe duke ditur qe ne Shqiperi per pothuajse dy gjenerata burrat lejohen brenda sallave te lindjes duhet te te jape nje pergjigje pergjithesuese per pyetjen tende.

----------


## Blue_sky

E po dhe meshkujt kontribuojne ne ato vuajtje ndaj s'besoj qe eshte me e veshtire ti shikosh/degjosh sesa gruaja e tyre qe ka nevoje per support ngaqe eshte duke i perjetuar ne trup.

Ti sa meshkuj shqiptar njeh ne rrethin tend ne Shqiperi qe kane asistuar ne lindjet e femijeve te tyre?
Po te them dhe se sa njoh une per miqet e mi te shtetit ku banoj : te gjithe qe njoh kane asistuar ne lindjet e femijeve!!(te huaj)
Dhe ca njerez te rrethit tim familjar qe kane vite qe tashme banojne jashte,kane asistuar ne lindjen e kalamajeve.
Kjo pra besoj qe te jep "lejen" qe te heqesh fjalen perendim nga kllapat.

C ya   :Lulja3:

----------


## KaLTerSi

E nderuar,
Sigurisht qe dhembja qe perjeton nena eshte eksponencialisht sh me e ndryshme dhe sh me e madhe se e babait, nuk e mohova kete, thjesht mendoj qe dhe frika qe perjetojne baballaret, deri ne nje fare pike eshte e kuptueshme. Ke njerez qe kane deboles nga gjaku, me nje pike gjak dhe dobesohen, i leshon forca, u bie te fiket...a nuk do ishte e kuptueshme kjo? Nje kusheriri im doktor me tregon te tilla rastesh(rather te cuditshme) ku burri kalon ne gjendje histerie sepse thjesht nuk e perballon dot qofte fizikisht apo shpirterisht te bertituren e gruas se tij, qofte Shqiptar apo jo-Shqiptar. Kush tha qe burrat jane celik xhano? lol. 

Le te mos harrojme qe ne Shqiperi nje nga arsyet qe burrat nuk futeshin ne maternitet ishte se mbahej si 'turp'(turp, perkufizimin qe i jepej atehere kesaj fjale), thjesht ishte nje veprim qe nuk behej e as qe mendohej. Mendoi pak maternitetet e atehershme, nje salle e madhe e ndare me perde dhe ec te lejonin burra aty...ishte paksa e paimagjinueshme.
Prania e babait ne momentin e lindjes dhe ne Shqiperi tani praktikohet...statistika nuk te jap dot por sic e ke shprehur me lart qe gjeneratat e reja kane sjellur me vete vizione te reja, si psh vizionin ku burri asiston gruan ne lindje...pra qe nuk mbahet me si turp.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Reina

Bie shume dakort me Kaltersite. Ishin konditat atehere te tilla ne shqiperi prandaj dhe mashkulli shqiptar nuk ndodhesh prane gruas kur ajo ishte duke lind. Keshtu ka qene edhe ne vendet perindimore me pare.  Kur flas me maman time se si reagoj babi kur lindem (lool), me thot qe im ate nuk futesh dot ne spital, dhe kur shkonte ti dergonte ndonje gje, ishte jashte nga dritarja, fshehurazi mami i fliste dhe i hidhte nje litar te arrinte te merrte cfare i dergonte babi.  

Dhe blu sky mos i gjyko meshkujt keshtu, jo shqiptaret jo te huajit...nje mashkull qe do gruan dhe femijet e tij gjithmone do gjej cdo menyre ti rri gruas afer, ti bej sa me te leht ato 9-te muaj qe nena kalon. 

Dhe le ca thon ca djemt si puna e R2T'se...lool...keta qe flasim keshtu do jen ata qe nuk do ta len gruan as te ngrihen nga krevati nga meraku i madh.loool.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Pershendetje blue sky, teme interesante!

Personalisht sdua qe burri te jete afer meje ne sallen e lindjes. Per shume arsye qe Kaltersia permendi me larte. Neqoftese ai refuzon te jete prane meje kur jam duke lindur, ose do qe te jete prane meje, by all means, i will accept his decision. Vec te vi ta shikoj femin pasi te lindi, ose te jete jashte duke pritur..that is a must. Jam dakort me cfare tha anabelaa qe pothuajse cdo mashkull gjithmone e asistojn gruan e tyre shtatzane, dhe bejn cdo fare menyre ta ndihmojne dhe jane prane tyre gjate 9 muajshet.

----------


## Blue_sky

Pershendetje te gjitheve qe moren pjese ne teme,
atehere: meqe ne kohen qe Shqiperia kishte nje mentalitet te mbyllur,dhe mesa thate ju me lart deshira e baballareve ishte e madhe per ti qene gruas afer ne etapat e ndryshme,pse tani qe po jetojme totalisht ne demokraci shumica e meshkujve shqiptare vazhdon ta mendoje qe thjeshte eshte detyre e gruas  te veje ne maternitet dhe te linde pa pasur askend afer?
Apo ajo deshire nuk eshte e mjaftueshme per te thyer imazhin e machos qe kane per veten?

Personalisht,nese nje dite do kem femije dhe im shoq do thote qe as do e provoje qe te jete prezent gjate momentit te lindjes,do filloja te dyshoja nese meriton ky njeri te behet baba ose jo.
Natyrisht ky eshte mendimi im,dhe jam plotesisht koshiente qe ka te tjere qe e mendojne ne forma te tjera dhe i respektoj totalisht edhe pse nuk mund te jem dakort.

----------

